# Android Auto + This Car (Rant)



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I didn't want the smartphone integration stuff. Had to take it if I wanted a hatch. Finally thought I had everything set yesterday, went for a drive. Android Auto prevented me from accessing my music, 'Scrolling prevented for safety'. :eek7:. I'd just as soon go back to books full of CD's I could 'scroll' through to find what I wanted.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You can push the voice command button and hold it, then tell her what song you want to play.

Android Auto is actually a pretty terrible system; Apple Carplay is a lot easier to use. I suppose it's better than nothing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't blame the Cruze for this. I would blame Android Auto though. I went to the Android Auto forums and discovered that it either works perfectly or not at all and it doesn't appear to matter which car or phone - works with one phone in one car but not in another but a different phone is the reverse. Google really botched this one.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Android Auto prevented me from accessing my music, 'Scrolling prevented for safety'. :eek7:


It really bugs me when things are done like that with an intention that completely backfires. I'm probably less safe trying to figure out how to make the thing let me display the selection I want because it doesn't just let me keep scrolling.

In general I do like Android Auto though.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

I've personally had pretty good luck with Android Auto, but I have a Pixel so there might be something to be said for that. There are definitely some nitpicks to be found, but I'd say my biggest complaints are the way some of the third party music apps integrate. The iHeart app is particularly bothersome. Maybe it's just that the third party music apps are pretty onerous with the voice integration. 

The "OK Google" functionality works pretty well for a majority of my other tasks like navigation and messaging.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CarPlay is one of the few things I still like about my iPhone. I was hoping to switch camps later this year. Sounds like maybe I'll need to keep the iPhone around for in car usability. Dangit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Only thing I have used Android Auto for since I bought my Volt is navigation - and it worked great there. 

I've really got no use for any of the other **** that either system allows. I do not need to see, hear or respond to text messages, nor do I care.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

I've mostly used the actual on-phone AA app, and a little in-car. TBH I prefer AA to CarPlay _because_ it only lets you do a few things, but those things are done well. With CarPlay there's too many options while driving.

(I can't speak to it not working properly, every time I've tried it it's worked.) (Oh, I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.)


----------

